
Learning to Cut the Sugar - mrfusion
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/19/learning-to-cut-the-sugar/
======
8_hours_ago
The recipe in the article is a good example of why this it is difficult to
convince people to change their habits of eating a quick sugary breakfast. The
recipe involves making 3 different items: polenta, salsa and poached eggs. The
polenta requires 35 minutes to prepare, salsa is relatively labor intensive,
and mastering the art of the poached egg is not easy. While the dish looks
very tasty, I find it hard to believe that the average American busy parent
will wake up 30+ minutes early to make it; giving your kid frosted flakes is a
much easier and much faster.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I take a cupcake tray, throw an egg in each compartment, shredded cheese, and
some bacon. Cook. Each one is now a keto-friendly "mcmuffin" with no muffin.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ketorecipes](http://www.reddit.com/r/ketorecipes)

------
delluminatus

      I’m not against reducing calories. But if that’s all you’re 
      doing, it can’t work. It depends what those calories are. 
    

I've heard this argument so many times before but it always rings hollow. If
you _actually reduce_ your calorie intake enough, you _must_ lose weight.

~~~
toomuchtodo
True. But if you cut the wrong nutrients, you'll lose not just fat, but
muscle. Your body will throw whatever it needs in the fire to survive. A diet
high in fat and protein is better than a diet high in carbs.

